# Correction: Anyone heard of waazula.com



## Zehda (Jul 13, 2008)

Has anyone heard of waazula.com?
Are they legitimate?


----------



## dewaz (Oct 23, 2009)

i think its affiliate with artsnow.com

please googling it.


----------

